# Assateague Spring Fling | May 16



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Show of hands--who's interested in getting together in May for a little striper and black drum fishing?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ohh, Ohh, Ohh me, me, me and I will even bring some of the wifes Pumkin Cake, I know that will bring a few of them cake hounds out 

If I toss the last piece out we might even get to watch EC and Teo fight over it


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I don't know

PUMPKIN CAKE Well, OK I might be able to make it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Matt,

The 16th is a good date for me...

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Ohh, Ohh, Ohh me, me, me and I will even bring some of the wifes Pumkin Cake, I know that will bring a few of them cake hounds out
> 
> If I toss the last piece out we might even get to watch EC and Teo fight over it


Normally I wouldn't fight against EC over food, have you seen they way he eats? But since it was pumkin cake, I'll sit on EC face to get it. Now, it your wife do make carrot cakes, I'll wife swap you with EC girlfriend.  

I voted 23rd just to be sure that winter doesn't have a chance to come back like this week.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm down. I didn't vote for a date because I really don't know what date will work that far in advance. But it sounds like fun...I've never fished there.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I've already got reservations at the Nat. Park campground for May 12 to 19 so I'll be there on the 16th anyway. I'd like to meet some of you guys!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

ooo pumpkin cake...why fight, sharing is caring....so bring enough to stuff both our faces...but if it comes down to it...teo would have to catch me first! 
historically first week of may has been killer....ill be in korea after the 20th...
btw if it ends up being the first week of may, id like to see birthday presents for me!!! 
also didnt anyone else see snow yesterday...wierd


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

EC, my birthday present to you is a one on one lesson on how to catch fish!!!!


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

Grilled Sardine said:


> EC, my birthday present to you is a one on one lesson on how to catch fish!!!!



Good one. GS

opcorn:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

5/23 looks good. Haven't back to the ' Tegue in a few years.. I'll try to get Reeled_Out to go too.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

The weekend around the 16th has good ju ju all over it, always has been. Ask a few of the older guys


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> The weekend around the 16th has good ju ju all over it, always has been. Ask a few of the older guys




http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/tournament/staterecords/strpdbassstrec.html

Jason,

You're right! History has show that May is PRIME TIME for stripers at AI! Allen took his beauty on the 16th...

Sandcrab


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*FL is right...*

Count me in on the 16th. opcorn:


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I would love to
A: Fish there

B: catch a Drum


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 5/23 looks good. Haven't back to the ' Tegue in a few years.. I'll try to get Reeled_Out to go too.


The 23rd? I'll go with the majority vote. And then some!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll try again. Any date would be good. Thats what they make vacation time for. I'll start savin coin now.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone besides me have trouble scrolling down to the bottom of this thread because they can't get past Crawfish's video avatar? 

What's the general format for this shindig? I'm thinking about food to bring and I'm wondering how things are set up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Lightload said:


> Does anyone besides me have trouble scrolling down to the bottom of this thread because they can't get past Crawfish's video avatar?
> 
> What's the general format for this shindig? I'm thinking about food to bring and I'm wondering how things are set up.


It would be better if the chaps were, leave the guns and nix the chaps. But then again he wouldn't be able to post it.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

16th (for which I voted) or the 23rd.. both look great to me!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*16th*

alot might not be able to make it on Memorial Day Weekend and it might get crowded too, I've got a pass and am good to go


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

16th or 23rd for me would work ... wife's away on the 30th so I'm the pet sitter. The 9th is b4 Mothers day


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

How important is it to have a 4X4 to fish there


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

cocoflea said:


> How important is it to have a 4X4 to fish there


Last year after the BBQ, nearly everyone (less the poney's who ate everything) hit the beach to fish. Some without 4X4's, hit the South Parking lot area (no 4X4 required) - others hit the 13 miles of sand on their 4X4's to fish. I expect those with 4X4's to take as many people as is possible to fish the OSV zone with their 4X4's - it's only right. Depending upon what date is chosen, I am willing to take others down the sand with me...

Sandcrab


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Either the 16th or the 23rd sound good.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

When ever yall pick the day ill be down there


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

16th


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

Ill go when ever as long as I can hitcha ride down the beach, I dont think the Mini plays well in the sand.....


----------



## Nakedjeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

*Yep!*

I will plan on being there, I voted 16th.. 

As long as no more family crisises arise, like the one that kept me out of the spsp fling.

Would someone be willing to take me down the beach? I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee with all wheel drive, but I have never driven on sand or a beach before, and with as tight as money is I do not want to buy a pass that I will only use once. I will help buy bait or gas or whatever though..

Thanks!

J


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I just found out today that I'll be on the island by myself so I'll have room to take someone down the beach. That is if the date is the 16th.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Final date for the Spring Fling?*

Sandflea,

Do you have enough votes to make a decision on a final date? I have quite of stuff going on in May and would like to plan ahead.

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Looks like the 16th got the majority of votes.

Since Assateague is a big place, how about we shoot for a 10 AM-1 PM gathering in the picnic area on the soundside, then everybody disperses to go fishing. Sound good?


----------



## roy j (Apr 6, 2008)

hello all i would like to join yall but i never been to AI would anyone be willing to meet up with me so i can follow you im in the severna park area.Is it bring your own food or everybody bring something for everyone


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Looks like the 16th got the majority of votes.
> 
> Since Assateague is a big place, how about we shoot for a 10 AM-1 PM gathering in the picnic area on the soundside, then everybody disperses to go fishing. Sound good?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Is the picnic area your're talking about at the end of the road that goes past the Bay Side camping area?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Picnic area*

<iframe width="640" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=38.209607,-75.167685&sll=38.209607,-75.167685&sspn=0.163479,0.263329&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=38.224561,-75.159359&spn=0.064731,0.109863&z=13&iwloc=test&output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=en&geocode=&q=38.209607,-75.167685&sll=38.209607,-75.167685&sspn=0.163479,0.263329&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=38.224561,-75.159359&spn=0.064731,0.109863&z=13&iwloc=A" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

Anybody who wants to jump in on the party planning, take the reins. Either way, looks like we're showing up on the 16th and then going off to catch some stripers.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to miss out on this one. Got a graduation to attend. What fun.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

How is the lodging around there if I can make it I have to get there a day early and would not want to try to fish all day and drive back north the same day


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

cocoflea said:


> How is the lodging around there if I can make it I have to get there a day early and would not want to try to fish all day and drive back north the same day


Other than camp grounds... Ocean City is pretty close with plenty of hotels. Someone local could probably give you better info.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Ocean City has LOTS of places to stay. Closer to AI is Frontiertown campground which has camping cabins for rent. Don't know what they cost but Frontiertown is right on 611 on the way to AI.

Also, when I was at AI last fall, there were two small cabins being renovated right off 611 almost across from Buck's Place. They are small and they sure ain't fancy but it looks like they fixed them up pretty nice and I'll bet the price would be right. If you just wanted a place to sleep, they might be OK.

They had a phone number on a sign outside the cabins but I have no idea how to get that number. Maybe a local who drives by the area can get it for you.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, ain't that the same spot we were ATTACKED  by the wild ponies


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Same place... but those weren't ponies. They were rats the size of horses!!


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Snowape*

You're right here in waldorf with me so you're covered for the ride. Call me at (240) 417-6080


----------



## Nate (Sep 15, 2006)

DIDO Jack Black, rod and reel, bait and new freinds I'm in!!!Nothin 2 it but 2 do it.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Nate (Sep 15, 2006)

life is simple people make it complicated ie keep it simple ..not 2b condecending..............tap me on anything I can do to help..Im that huckleberry:beer:


----------



## henryenr (Nov 20, 2006)

*staying at the park for the night*

i'm thinking about staying at the park for one night... is it still $25 per night? how much is it for the park that has electric so i can bring electric fan, i'm assuming it's going to be a hot day... and night.

i'm going to be bringing my 3 year old son to see the beach and fishing.. and maybe see some wild horses too.

are the mosquito out yet by this time? what about the horses?


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

henryenr said:


> i'm thinking about staying at the park for one night... is it still $25 per night? how much is it for the park that has electric so i can bring electric fan, i'm assuming it's going to be a hot day... and night.
> 
> i'm going to be bringing my 3 year old son to see the beach and fishing.. and maybe see some wild horses too.
> 
> are the mosquito out yet by this time? what about the horses?


National Park (no hookups) is twenty bucks a night. State park with electric is forty something, I think.

You will see horses....it's just about impossible not to....AND they can be a real pain in the A$$! Don't leave any food out or the ponies will have it!

Plan on dealing with the mosquitos. Typically at that time of the year, it gets cold enough at night that the mosquitos aren't a problem but you can't count on that. Oceanside camping doesn't have as much vegetation as bayside so the bugs aren't quite as bad over there but you can't count on that either. Sooo, bring bug spray that has Deet in it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Who's leading this?*

Has someone stepped up to the plate to coordinate the food (besides the regulars who have done this before)??

Sandcrab


----------



## henryenr (Nov 20, 2006)

*why not everyone just camp at AI*

why not just everyone just camp at AI... the day before or that night.. it might be fun to have everyone in one camp area telling good story while cooking some good food or snack for everyone to eat... i'm sure the park has enough space for everyone. hehehehehe


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I hope to be there Friday and fish that night but I will be staying in the Bullpen on the beach,,,,

If anyone needs sinkers or sandspikes please send me a PM (Private Message) 

Please someone step up and take over but if not everyone needs to bring enough for you and half another person so the ponies will have something to eat


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wish I could come, but I got a birthday party to attend ... my nephew's little gal is going to be 2 yrs old.

I have run into a string of events that coincide with P&S events, but that's the way it goes.

Hope y'all have a nice event ... the fishing just may be going strong by then!


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I started another thread on the food. I figured it would be easier to keep track of who's bringing what on a separate thread.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I can go if someone once to give me a ride down. Send me PM if u can.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

We are getting close!! Hopefully the weather will give us a break!!!

I am heading out on friday to spend the night in Ocean City, maybe do some fishing friday if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I will be headed down Friday to fish AI and I know Lightload will already be down there fishn so maybe some of us can get a earily start on them


----------



## henryenr (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm hoping it's not going to rain because I plan on bringing my 3year old to fish with me... If i haven't reserved a camp site yet, Will I get one when i show up Saturday? or will I'll be driving home that afternoon home. 

From what I see, it's going to be a Hill'a of rain that Thursday to Sunday... lot's of RAIN... 


Let's hope it's all clear and blue sky... in OC


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So what time are we meeting? Say 11:30-1 PM, with fishing afterwards?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Looks like the 16th got the majority of votes.
> 
> Since Assateague is a big place, *how about we shoot for a 10 AM-1 PM gathering in the picnic area on the soundside*, then everybody disperses to go fishing. Sound good?


For the 3 of us riding together, our arrival time pivots around this appointed time. For us the plan is to make the 3 hour drive with time to (1) hit Chris' Bait & Tackle, (2) hit the ranger station for annual tags, (3) hit the picnic area to eat and kibitz and (4) go fish until we've had enough and are ready to head home.

I think that I can speak for the 3 of us... we'd rather arrive, enjoy the picnic and be headed towards the surf earlier than later. Just let us know so we can schedule our trip...

Jim


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

D'oh! Totally forgot about the 10-1 window I posted a few weeks ago. 10-1 it is.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a quick question,, who is gonna be there Friday???


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Just a quick question,, who is gonna be there Friday???


Looking at the food list - Who's going to be there at all? A lot of people said they wanted to go on this date. At this point, unless more people sign up to bring some food, I'd just as soon meet up on the beach instead of leaving the beach to have a picnic with 3 people... 

I'll be there Saturday morning probably fishing South of the bullpen. Blue Silverado with matching camper top...

See you there...

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

We've got a good crowd showing up, but I think it's BYOB sort of deal on the food. Shooter was just asking about who's coming on Friday to figure out the bait situation. He's in need of bunker.

I think I'll show up Friday night and fish through the evening, then come off the beach to grab some grub, then back out until Saturday night. Conditions are looking good...


----------



## henryenr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Saturday Weather at AI*

Please post what's the weather this saturday... Don't want to bring the kids if the weather is bad.. thank you


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SW @ 6-7 mph switching to the South @ 11:00 AM at 13 MPH.
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...uery=21842&hourly=1&yday=135&weekday=Saturday

40% chance of rain. Bring your rain gear and waders. IMHO not ideal wind...but the over cast skies and the drop in the barometer...means a good shot at some fish

Bring ur waders.

I have a pair of new small breathable Chotas (bootless) that I can not fit in.

size 8-9 / 120-140 lbs. Will let them go for cheap. Lemme know if anyone's intersted.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I'm about to leave work and start the weekend. If you're out fishing tonight, the best of luck to ya!! We'll catch up with many of you tomorrow morning at the picnic grounds. See you then!

Jim


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Y'all have fun. I'm stuck with family event. My niece graduate from college and we're having a party. Oh well next time.


----------

